
An (updated) list of places to post about your startup/launch - jeremysizle
https://sizle.io/an-updated-list-of-places-to-post-about-your-startup-launch/
======
jeremysizle
Hi all, hope you can get some use from this list!

This list isn't for growing a community around your product, to do that you
should spend time finding out where your users live online, and come up with
some creative and human ways to interact with them for feedback.

This list is for boosting traffic to a page for a specific purpose (like a
Product Hunt launch). Some might say that posting about your startup on
startup directories is a waste of time because the resulting traffic is a
vanity metric, but when a couple of upvotes can make a big difference on your
big day you'll want as many as you can get.

Would love any feedback on the list, I'm sure there are some improvements that
can be made!

